# Vermeer 605k baler



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

The auto tie on my baler won't work and the near full and full symbols don't come on on the monitor either. What could it be?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Any error codes? First suspect is connection baler to tractor. Next is the read sensors can borrow from different location switch them out if not continue checking connections like at bottom of monitor make sure pins and or receptors haven't pushed back into plugs. Ground and positive connections at battery... You are connecting straight to battery... Right? Battery is good with 12.57 + volt ? And I'm just getting started! What monitor have you? PS seldom the monitor problem


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

PS had similar this years first hookup was baler to tractor connection. The flat ground pins corroded hooked up the manual electronic switch and actuator worked there for went after connections


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nitram said:


> Any error codes? First suspect is connection baler to tractor. Next is the read sensors can borrow from different location switch them out if not continue checking connections like at bottom of monitor make sure pins and or receptors haven't pushed back into plugs. Ground and positive connections at battery... You are connecting straight to battery... Right? Battery is good with 12.57 + volt ? And I'm just getting started! What monitor have you? PS seldom the monitor problem


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, error code is E50 and I checked the fuse and it's good. I'm not sure what you mean by read sensors. The pins in the connections behind the tractor and on the monitor are good, they were changed last year. Last year I had it on a tractor with 2 six volt batteries, and 12 volt at the starter so I hooked the connections to the starter to get power to the monitor. My monitor is an equal - fill and auto tie with the 2 screens near the top of the monitor.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

E50 EXTEND GND/OP. You have a ground fault or open circuit. My best guess would be the flat pins in tractor to baler plug scratch them up some with a small flat blade screw driver and spray some contact cleaner. The read (reed) switch is the plastic looking u shape sensor that the metal flag passes through that closes connection and tells monitor near full full bale also on twine arms, tail gate mechanism bale shape (rear end upper sides in the box) there everywhere! They are a square looking U shape. They can get hairline cracks. Think they are actually a type of phenolic with metal in them. I have the Super J and believe that yours uses the same. If not SWMNHAY will be along after raking to help morebetter.


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nitram said:


> E50 EXTEND GND/OP. You have a ground fault or open circuit. My best guess would be the flat pins in tractor to baler plug scratch them up some with a small flat blade screw driver and spray some contact cleaner. The read (reed) switch is the plastic looking u shape sensor that the metal flag passes through that closes connection and tells monitor near full full bale also on twine arms, tail gate mechanism bale shape (rear end upper sides in the box) there everywhere! They are a square looking U shape. They can get hairline cracks. Think they are actually a type of phenolic with metal in them. I have the Super J and believe that yours uses the same. If not SWMNHAY will be along after raking to help morebetter.


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for all your help! I know what those u-shapped sensors are like that you're talking about, but where are the full and near full sensors located?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Behind the bale size indicator


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Slow internet


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm gonna change those sensors and try a couple other things that you had mentioned and see what happens. I'll let you know how everything works out. Thanks for all your help


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram,you covered it pretty well.

You can use a ohm meter to check also for a bad wire etc.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I doubt the sensor if multiple areas at once. Gotta be ground


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Nitram,you covered it pretty well.
> 
> You can use a ohm meter to check also for a bad wire etc.


Thanks. Experience is such a sweet teacher. Lol


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah I'll check that too but I've been having trouble the last couple years with all this and just been using the manual tie but would really like to figure out my problems


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Nitram,you covered it pretty well.
> 
> You can use a ohm meter to check also for a bad wire etc.


Thanks. Experience is such a sweet teacher. Lol. Old equipment will teach you alot


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

The baler's working great, thanks alot for your help!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Glad you got it. So what was the solution?


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

I changed the three magnetic sensors up by the full and near full location. The wiring to my twine actuator was spliced in a couple of places so I fixed that up too. That's all I did and it works great, thanks!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

It sure makes hayin more enjoyable when things work like they ought to!


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

You betcha!


----------



## 192837465 (Jun 28, 2015)

You betcha!


----------

